# Brixton news, rumours and general chat - March 2018



## editor (Mar 1, 2018)

Following on from Feb, here's the March thread. And happy St David's Day everyone!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 1, 2018)

Woo!

happy snowy march


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2018)

Happy St David's Day!


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2018)

The Wednesday jam sessions at the 414 really are bloody brilliant. Busy all night, with loads of local musicians taking part.


----------



## Angellic (Mar 1, 2018)

Does everyone here, re end of February thread, have a cat?


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2018)

Brixton snow photos: Ruskin Park and Wyck Gardens in the grip of the Beast Of The East


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 2, 2018)

editor said:


> The Wednesday jam sessions at the 414 really are bloody brilliant. Busy all night, with loads of local musicians taking part.



Is this a late night thing, or more evening? what time does it get going?


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Is this a late night thing, or more evening? what time does it get going?


It's late - starts at 10pm but only gets going past 11 and then on till 3am. Free entry all night (although a donation really helps).


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2018)

More pics from the Wednesday show at the 414:





















In photos: Brixton musicians jam at the ‘Wicked Wednesday’ late night show at Club 414


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 2, 2018)

Cold week in Brixton, brrrrrr......

Exhilarating nonetheless


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2018)

That fucking slippery stone surface in Windrush Square was sending people in all directions. I nearly went arse over tit by the traffic lights.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 2, 2018)

There has been little or no gritting of roads in Lambeth from what I've seen. Not even grit stationed in streets one can use.

I've come off my bike once this week. Now , when off main roads been walking it. Main roads are gritted as its policy on major bus routes.I think that's TFL.

It's not rocket science to grit roads or just leave it in containers for local people to use.


----------



## Angellic (Mar 3, 2018)

There was someone gritting the footpath in Clapham. Around 5.30pm by bus stop L on Clapham High St.


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 3, 2018)

Anyone recommend somewhere to get old iPhone 5 screen replaced? Must be the proper glass, not the cheap crap that cracks within a week

Estimate of cost inc labour would be great too.

Cheers


----------



## Angellic (Mar 3, 2018)

Young Brixton activists recreate film posters with black leads


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 3, 2018)

shifting gears said:


> Anyone recommend somewhere to get old iPhone 5 screen replaced? Must be the proper glass, not the cheap crap that cracks within a week
> 
> Estimate of cost inc labour would be great too.
> 
> Cheers



fone doctors in London Bridge   , fixed some something on my old iphone, not expensive.


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 3, 2018)

DJWrongspeed said:


> fone doctors in London Bridge   , fixed some something on my old iphone, not expensive.



Cheers but hoping for something more local


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 3, 2018)

Angellic said:


> Young Brixton activists recreate film posters with black leads



Heard about this today. I didn't see them. Great idea.


----------



## trabuquera (Mar 3, 2018)

Now the Beast's been defrosted a bit it has taken its revenge by shattering loads of the road surface so cyclists be careful - there are some new and jagged potholes along Brixton Road (noticed some savage looking ones outside Sainsbury's/TkMaxx just north of the rail bridge) that could easily shred a tyre


----------



## CH1 (Mar 3, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> Now the Beast's been defrosted a bit it has taken its revenge by shattering loads of the road surface so cyclists be careful - there are some new and jagged potholes along Brixton Road (noticed some savage looking ones outside Sainsbury's/TkMaxx just north of the rail bridge) that could easily shred a tyre


Coldharbour Lane is shocking too. With 3 main bus routes and an infinity of Powerday skip lorries it can't be long before there's major road works.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 4, 2018)

Blacker Dread: the record store owner who became Brixton’s hero

Just seen the trailer for this on the beeb - showing BBC2 12th March 9PM.


----------



## Angellic (Mar 4, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Coldharbour Lane is shocking too. With 3 main bus routes and an infinity of Powerday skip lorries it can't be long before there's major road works.



I noticed loads of skip lorries too. Were they full of grit?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 4, 2018)

Angellic said:


> I noticed loads of skip lorries too. Were they full of grit?


Don't think so. There is a waste transfer station between the railway lines at Loughborough Junction.
Ripe for redevelopment into hipster coffee bars if you ask me!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 4, 2018)

shifting gears said:


> Anyone recommend somewhere to get old iPhone 5 screen replaced? Must be the proper glass, not the cheap crap that cracks within a week
> 
> Estimate of cost inc labour would be great too.
> 
> Cheers


The phone stall on Brixton High street on the corner on the same block as Morleys does repairs.  When I was buying a very cheap mobile there he was replacing a screen on an iphone for a woman, who was regretting throwing it at a wall. She seemed pleased with the price (can't recall how much)


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 4, 2018)

Angellic said:


> Young Brixton activists recreate film posters with black leads


love those posters.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 4, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> love those posters.


I find these posters "more engaged" than the recent ones of vomiting unicorns. That said under representation of black people is surely relative.
There are parts of the UK, and even parts of London, where there are hardly any black people. Let me cite an example from my youth - coming from Bury St Edmunds - a place where there were no black people at all.

I saw my first live black actor playing Malvolio at the Theatre Royal Bury St Edmunds in a 1968 school trip doing Shakespeare. Bari Johnson (born 1928 Bridgetown Barbados) was Malvolio. All the other acors were white British, obviously. I will post the link to a review of the production below. Barry Millington (then arts critic of The Times it seems) questioned why the Jamaican (sic) actor Bari Johnson was cast as Malvolio.

I have to say as a school pupil normally bored out of my head by Shakespeare Bari Johnson's performance seemed very memorable: "She loves me, she loves me not!" Frankly Malvolio stood out to me - I really can't remember any other actors/actresses. But read Michael Millington's 1968 review and be amazed and appalled: Twelfth Night (1968): Prospect Theatre Company | BBA Shakespeare 

It must have been very trying for black actors art that time. In 1963 Bari Johnson had put up with a camero role in a Dr No spin-off - the extraordinarily named "Call Me Bwana" with Bob Hope (1963).
 
More excitingly he got the part of the High Priest in "Prehistoric Women" which seems a bit like 10,000 Years BC on acid.
Prehistoric Women from Slave Girls (1967)  unfortunately the trailer does not name or show Bari Jonson.

He was in the cult film "Girl on a Motorcycle" as a French border guard, also 2 Avengers episodes, 4 Power Game episodes and much earlier in his career an un-credited role of a condemned prisoner  in the Sidney Poitier film "Cry the Beloved Country".

RIP Bari Johnson, the Bajian actor taken for a Jamaican by the Oxford educated Times critic.
Lisiting of 27 entries on IMDB Bari Jonson         - IMDb
 
Bari Johnson 1928 - 2006

To come back to the point - I agree with equal ops etc - and the posters are a meditative aid. But you can see things have changed a great deal between the 1960s and now. My own fear is that drama now tends to be very dehumanised. Just like Sky news female newsreaders have to have long hair in case they pop up on Fox News, I find these BBC epics like Troy are somewhat like Game of Thrones. In my opinion modern drama is all getting like Mad Max, whatever David Davis says!


----------



## Twattor (Mar 4, 2018)

The Thames water outage has made it as far as Brixton hill. Corner shops are doing a roaring trade in bottled water.

I bet the leaking pipes are still pissing water through the road surface a bit further down the hill though


----------



## Tropi (Mar 4, 2018)

No water in SE24 either.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 4, 2018)

I’ve got water in SE24.


----------



## Winot (Mar 5, 2018)

Escalator problems at Brixton tube. Massive queues to get in.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2018)

Winot said:


> Escalator problems at Brixton tube. Massive queues to get in.



The traffic to Brixton tube has increased enormously which isn't surprising given all the new housing developments and the promotion of the place as a 'destination' venue.


----------



## Winot (Mar 5, 2018)

Winot said:


> Escalator problems at Brixton tube. Massive queues to get in.



The reason was that one of the two down escalators was not working.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2018)

Winot said:


> The reason was that one of the two down escalators was not working.


And, of course, the lift, which is out of action for months.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2018)

Here's the last of the snow: 



























Brixton snow finale – the last days of the Beast Of The East in 50 photos, March 2018


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Mar 5, 2018)

Winot said:


> The reason was that one of the two down escalators was not working.


I'm sure that you are aware but isn't there an amazing amount of traffic going into the station in the morning.  I've been in the area for 20 years and it never ceases to fascinate me how's it's grown.  It sometimes reminds me of The Walking Dead.  I am also compelled to bore strangers rigid on the route to my Dad's about how I'd always get a seat after Notting Hill Gate but no more.  Standing all the way now.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2018)

This Friday 
Free cancer info and support service in Windrush Square, Brixton this Friday, 9th March


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2018)

Lizzy Mac said:


> I'm sure that you are aware but isn't there an amazing amount of traffic going into the station in the morning.  I've been in the area for 20 years and it never ceases to fascinate me how's it's grown.  It sometimes reminds me of The Walking Dead.  I am also compelled to bore strangers rigid on the route to my Dad's about how I'd always get a seat after Notting Hill Gate but no more.  Standing all the way now.


Yep. The traffic at Brixton tube has risen massively and it's still growing.


----------



## Winot (Mar 5, 2018)

Lizzy Mac said:


> I'm sure that you are aware but isn't there an amazing amount of traffic going into the station in the morning.  I've been in the area for 20 years and it never ceases to fascinate me how's it's grown.  It sometimes reminds me of The Walking Dead.  I am also compelled to bore strangers rigid on the route to my Dad's about how I'd always get a seat after Notting Hill Gate but no more.  Standing all the way now.



Yeah I know it's bad quite often. Most of the time I'm cycling though and that's one mode of transport that has got a lot better in 20 years.

(Interestingly it seems that number of tube journeys is set to fall though)


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Mar 5, 2018)

Winot said:


> Yeah I know it's bad quite often. Most of the time I'm cycling though and that's one mode of transport that has got a lot better in 20 years.
> 
> (Interestingly it seems that number of tube journeys is set to fall though)


Me too, the cycling I mean, which makes the crowds even more jaw dropping when experienced.  As I don't have a car, I had no idea that everywhere seems to be only 20-30 minutes away on a bike.  I used to take complex bus routes for places that have turned out to be quite close by.  Anyway.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 5, 2018)

Lizzy Mac said:


> I'm sure that you are aware but isn't there an amazing amount of traffic going into the station in the morning.  I've been in the area for 20 years and it never ceases to fascinate me how's it's grown.  It sometimes reminds me of The Walking Dead.  I am also compelled to bore strangers rigid on the route to my Dad's about how I'd always get a seat after Notting Hill Gate but no more.  Standing all the way now.



I have managed to cut out Brixton tube from my day to day life, and now go via Tulse Hill station to work. I feel significantly better every morning, and less stressed every evening, knowing I don't have to face that anymore.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2018)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Me too, the cycling I mean, which makes the crowds even more jaw dropping when experienced.  As I don't have a car, I had no idea that everywhere seems to be only 20-30 minutes away on a bike.  I used to take complex bus routes for places that have turned out to be quite close by.  Anyway.


Up by nearly a quarter in recent times!



> In just the past four years, passenger figures for Brixton tube have gone through the roof: in 2013 there was 27.22m annual entries and exits at the station. By 2016, that figure had soared to 33.46m – a rise of nearly 23%.


See how busy Brixton tube station is with the interactive Tube Heartbeat map


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Mar 5, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I have managed to cut out Brixton tube from my day to day life, and now go via Tulse Hill station to work. I feel significantly better every morning, and less stressed every evening, knowing I don't have to face that anymore.


I've managed to cut out stations every morning.  It's heaven.  I used to travel regularly from Herne Hill and Loughborough Junction stations.  I noticed an increase in morning elbow action about 10-15 years ago and in increase to all out bundling and pushing about 5 years ago.  You are lucky travelling from just that little bit further out.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 5, 2018)

Lizzy Mac said:


> I've managed to cut out stations every morning.  It's heaven.  I used to travel regularly from Herne Hill and Loughborough Junction stations.  I noticed an increase in morning elbow action about 10-15 years ago and in increase to all out bundling and pushing about 5 years ago.  You are lucky travelling from just that little bit further out.



I go to London Bridge and get a seat every morning. The Thameslink is a nightmare though. Once you reach Herne Hill it's lots of posh voices giving it 'can you move down please, there are people here who need to get to work' bollocks....


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Mar 5, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I go to London Bridge and get a seat every morning. The Thameslink is a nightmare though. Once you reach Herne Hill it's lots of posh voices giving it 'can you move down please, there are people here who need to get to work' bollocks....


I'm afraid that you don't understand.  They must get on the train.  Must.
Ha ha ha.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 5, 2018)

editor said:


> Yep. The traffic at Brixton tube has risen massively and it's still growing.



Its the people stopping to take photos and post them on twitter that annoys me..


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2018)

Mayhem!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 5, 2018)

Lizzy Mac said:


> I'm afraid that you don't understand.  They must get on the train.  Must.
> Ha ha ha.



Fuck 'em.


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 5, 2018)

Need more express busses - ones that say start in Streatham and only do a couple of stops before getting into central London


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> Need more express busses - ones that say start in Streatham and only do a couple of stops before getting into central London


How will an 'express bus' get up to speed through the hugely congested (and polluted) Brixton Road. Or, to pot it another way, where will the other traffic go?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 5, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> Need more express busses - ones that say start in Streatham and only do a couple of stops before getting into central London


The X buses are the best!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 5, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I find these posters "more engaged" than the recent ones of vomiting unicorns.


 Saw those in passing but not close enough to read - what were they about?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 5, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> Saw those in passing but not close enough to read - what were they about?


Anti royalty posters - specially selected for Loughborough Junction!
The mystery billboard at Loughborough Junction: a unicorn puking over a lion


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Mar 6, 2018)

this is obviously a random and selfish post but - I've just been out to the 24hr shop opposite the Pictures - no longer serving after 2am. Where the feck can an honest lass go these nights for an honest sup?


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)

kikiscrumbles said:


> this is obviously a random and selfish post but - I've just been out to the 24hr shop opposite the Pictures - no longer serving after 2am. Where the feck can an honest lass go these nights for an honest sup?


Offy on Coldharbour Lane (opp barrier Block) should be open now.


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Mar 6, 2018)

editor said:


> Offy on Coldharbour Lane (opp barrier Block) should be open now.


thanks so much Ed. I'd be too anxious to go there alone but if you'd meet me by the Ritz I'd also buy you a 4 pack? [It's been a hard day and only strong liquor can help...]


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)

kikiscrumbles said:


> thanks so much Ed. I'd be too anxious to go there alone but if you'd meet me by the Ritz I'd also buy you a 4 pack? [It's been a hard day and only strong liquor can help...]


I normally would but I've been up all night writing so I'm about to crash out - sorry. Coldharbour is pretty safe these days anyway. It's all bloody young professionals and hipster twats.

I just looked out of the window and it's definitely open and it's always served me booze late at night.


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Mar 6, 2018)

editor said:


> I normally would but I've been up all night writing so I'm about to crash out - sorry. Coldharbour is pretty safe these days anyway. It's all bloody young professionals and hipster twats.
> 
> I just looked out of the window and it's definitely open and it's always served me booze late at night.


you're very kind - thanks so much for your help kx I hope you get some decent kip


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)

Here's something a little different from one of the Fat White's:


----------



## kikiscrumbles (Mar 6, 2018)

editor said:


> Here's something a little different from one of the Fat White's:



bloody 'ell Ed! did you make that? Its'... well, bay-ond as me owl Auntie Aoife used to tell us...  astonishing work


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)

kikiscrumbles said:


> bloody 'ell Ed! did you make that? Its'... well, bay-ond as me owl Auntie Aoife used to tell us...  astonishing work


I'm but a mere admirer!


----------



## alex_ (Mar 6, 2018)

editor said:


> How will an 'express bus' get up to speed through the hugely congested (and polluted) Brixton Road. Or, to pot it another way, where will the other traffic go?



I’d imagine it’d be stopping on the slow bit.

Alex


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 6, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I go to London Bridge and get a seat every morning. The Thameslink is a nightmare though. Once you reach Herne Hill it's lots of posh voices giving it 'can you move down please, there are people here who need to get to work' bollocks....



So true!

When I commuted from Tulse Hill I used to get the Thameslink and it was utter carnage, always late, sometimes cancelled and completely fucking packed. When it got to Herne Hill it seemed posh people would compete with each other how loudly and assertively they could call out “could you move down please!”. Wankers.

Then I changed jobs and started getting the train into London Bridge which oddly was like a dream compared to the Thameslink, seat everyday and much more reliable.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 6, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> So true!
> 
> When I commuted from Tulse Hill I used to get the Thameslink and it was utter carnage, always late, sometimes cancelled and completely fucking packed. When it got to Herne Hill it seemed posh people would compete with each other how loudly and assertively they could call out “could you move down please!”. Wankers.
> 
> Then I changed jobs and started getting the train into London Bridge which oddly was like a dream compared to the Thameslink, seat everyday and much more reliable.



It's a far more peaceful ride....and misses the Herne Hill posh cunts completely...leave them to their cattle train and their middle class mooing


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2018)

This looks good!







Sister of Reggae celebrate International Women’s Day at Brixton Dogstar, Thurs 8th Mar


----------



## ricbake (Mar 7, 2018)

Intro/Launch for this years Brixton Design Trail

Brixton Design Trail Launch


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2018)

ricbake said:


> Intro/Launch for this years Brixton Design Trail
> 
> Brixton Design Trail Launch


I used to be all for this but I'm not quite so sure what I think of it now. It sure doesn't feel as inclusive as it should be.


----------



## ricbake (Mar 7, 2018)

editor said:


> I used to be all for this but I'm not quite so sure what I think of it now. It sure doesn't feel as inclusive as it should be.



Need to get in at the launch to ensure its Brixton flavoured - smooth the edginess and stabilise the vibrancy!


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2018)

Sports news: Brixton Bulls to launch women’s rugby league team in south London


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2018)

Tonight in Brixton! The fabulous Wicked Wednesday live jam session at Club 414 - 10pm-3am, Free (but donation welcome) 






In photos – Wicked Wednesday jam sessions at Brixton’s Club 414


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2018)

This is such a good night. Eclectic crowd, great band and - unusually for a jam session - loads of female performers too. 

In photos: Brixton musicians jam at Wicked Wednesday live music night, Club 414, Coldharbour Lane, south London


----------



## Angellic (Mar 9, 2018)

I guess people are aware of this.

Karakusevic Carson forces council to rerun ‘flawed’ estate contest


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2018)

Angellic said:


> I guess people are aware of this.
> 
> Karakusevic Carson forces council to rerun ‘flawed’ estate contest


We covered it on Buzz. T'is a shabby tale.

Lambeth Council asks for FOI email to be deleted as People’s Audit shines light on estate regeneration finances


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 9, 2018)

Can anyone recommend a nice pub to take the mum for lunch on Sunday? no where to posh or expensive, just some decent food. My first choice, The Conquering Hero is booked up. Don't mind a bit of a drive out to the leavfy suburbs or beyond if necessary.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 9, 2018)

Bloody power cut in kemble house.  All the other buildings still lit up.  Weird!!


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Bloody power cut in kemble house.  All the other buildings still lit up.  Weird!!


The power is probably being sucked up by the nu Town Hall that has all its lights blazing just about every night.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 10, 2018)

editor said:


> The power is probably being sucked up by the nu Town Hall that has all its lights blazing just about every night.
> 
> View attachment 129663


What a waste of money!!   
Power was off for hour and half.  Right in the middle of my inkmaster program!!


----------



## alex_ (Mar 10, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Can anyone recommend a nice pub to take the mum for lunch on Sunday? no where to posh or expensive, just some decent food. My first choice, The Conquering Hero is booked up. Don't mind a bit of a drive out to the leavfy suburbs or beyond if necessary.



King and co at the clapham end of acre lane does a great Sunday lunch.

Menus/prices are online.

Alex


----------



## alex_ (Mar 10, 2018)

editor said:


> We covered it on Buzz. T'is a shabby tale.
> 
> Lambeth Council asks for FOI email to be deleted as People’s Audit shines light on estate regeneration finances



I thought the whole lesson of Carillion was that cheapest wasn’t always best value ?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 10, 2018)

alex_ said:


> I thought the whole lesson of Carillion was that cheapest wasn’t always best value ?


In that case why outsource at all?


----------



## bimble (Mar 10, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Can anyone recommend a nice pub to take the mum for lunch on Sunday? no where to posh or expensive, just some decent food. My first choice, The Conquering Hero is booked up. Don't mind a bit of a drive out to the leavfy suburbs or beyond if necessary.


The Sun of Camberwell (on coldharbour lane) does nice sunday roasts. Does get a bit noisy and full of young people.


----------



## alex_ (Mar 10, 2018)

CH1 said:


> In that case why outsource at all?



Indeed.

Though from the governments perspective  de-unionisation and deskilling was a big advantage.

Alex


----------



## alex_ (Mar 10, 2018)

Dupe


----------



## ricbake (Mar 10, 2018)

editor said:


> The power is probably being sucked up by the nu Town Hall that has all its lights blazing just about every night.
> 
> View attachment 129663



I heard there was some specific restrictions on that building having the lights on after a certain time at night in the planning permission because of the affect on residents on Porden Road. Anyone know if that's real?
Staff are working from there Monday ....


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2018)

New temp charity cafe on the old Diamond plumbers site: House of Hygge – a new charity fundraising coffee lounge and event space in Brixton



> Lexadon are renown for their ability to wriggle out of honouring “affordable” housing targets, and once again they’ve managed to downgrade from the target provision of 40% affordable units to just 21%.


----------



## Jonti (Mar 10, 2018)

The local Town Hall makes it into Private Eye's Rotten Boroughs feature (Issue 1462). In brief, spending on ordinary jobs down, spending on senior management and consultants up.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 10, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Indeed.
> Though from the governments perspective  de-unionisation and deskilling was a big advantage.
> Alex


Thinking about it, I doubt Lambeth currently have the capacity to design a housing scheme themselves anymore.
The dodgy bit here was getting a consultant in to help with the preparation, and then awarding the whole project to their employer (or so it appears).

It is very disappointing that such possible abuses only come to light nowadays when a wronged party threatens to sue.


----------



## alex_ (Mar 11, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Thinking about it, I doubt Lambeth currently have the capacity to design a housing scheme themselves anymore.
> The dodgy bit here was getting a consultant in to help with the preparation, and then awarding the whole project to their employer (or so it appears).
> 
> It is very disappointing that such possible abuses only come to light nowadays when a wronged party threatens to sue.



Yes, totally agree. The completely unforgivable thing is the conflict of interest. The people’s audit leading leading with “they didn’t give it to the cheapest bidder” is really weak criticism.

Not going for the cheapest bidder is potentially something to be applauded.

Unless the value judgement is based upon some dinners out, and the promise of a none exec directorship when you next change job.

Alex


----------



## Angellic (Mar 11, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Yes, totally agree. The completely unforgivable thing is the conflict of interest. The people’s audit leading leading with “they didn’t give it to the cheapest bidder” is really weak criticism.
> 
> Not going for the cheapest bidder is potentially something to be applauded.
> 
> ...



Unless it's Carillon.


----------



## alex_ (Mar 11, 2018)

Angellic said:


> Unless it's Carillon.



I think the problem with carillon was they were the cheapest bidder.


----------



## Angellic (Mar 11, 2018)

alex_ said:


> I think the problem with carillon was they were the cheapest bidder.



Yes, of course. I got that completely wrong.


----------



## northeast (Mar 11, 2018)

Anyone else get the "Brixton news letter" from lambeth this weekend. Mentions electric avenue being opened by Eddie Grant. Was that not October 2016!!!! Surly they have some better news to spread


----------



## Angellic (Mar 13, 2018)

So it's Sports Direct and USD Fashion moving into the Pope's Rd site. Advertised on the hoardings.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2018)

Angellic said:


> So it's Sports Direct and USD Fashion moving into the Pope's Rd site. Advertised on the hoardings.


By coincidence, this was the scene the night before the hoardings went up:


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 13, 2018)

Anyone know if I can buy a spy hole anywhere in Brixton please?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 13, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Anyone know if I can buy a spy hole anywhere in Brixton please?



Argos is worth a try. The DIY shop in the arches opposite Pop should have them.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 13, 2018)

northeast said:


> Anyone else get the "Brixton news letter" from lambeth this weekend. Mentions electric avenue being opened by Eddie Grant. Was that not October 2016!!!! Surly they have some better news to spread



What surprised me was that unlike previously it was just two pages. They did mention how the consultant they hired to look at Pop said it was great. A somewhat biased look at the consultant report.

I got my Council Tax bill today. On back it says "due to an upcoming change in regulation you need to sign up so we can do this". That is "keep in touch with you about things happening in our borough". 

I wondered if this means we won't get any more mail shots from Council?

And I don't understand about this signing up. I signed up to Future Brixton updates by email. This reminded me l haven't received any for ages. Since the Network Rail action. Which seems to have thrown the Council into a quandary about what to do. Tell community whats really going on or just stop sending them updates.

Coop Council communication with residents is really rubbish.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 13, 2018)

It’s opt in consent for forthcoming GDPR


----------



## teuchter (Mar 14, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Did you see that although the application was received on 20th Feb, and validated on 12th March - the application status is shown as "Invalid"
> 
> Wonder what that means. Not enough detail in the drawings? (they don't seem to be proposing to change anything much).
> 
> Maybe the cheque bounced?


It can mean either.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 14, 2018)

I’m told Brindisa may finally close at the end of this week as they’ve found someone to take over the lease.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2018)

Ms T said:


> I’m told Brindisa may finally close at the end of this week as they’ve found someone to take over the lease.


Makes you wonder if the A&C deli could have survived if Brindisa hadn't swanned into town going on and on about how much they loved Brixton (but failed to set up shop until the area was suitably gentrified for their customer base). 

I know they were well pissed off at the well-heeled, PR-assisted new arrivals pinching some of their customers.


----------



## alex_ (Mar 14, 2018)

editor said:


> Makes you wonder if the A&C deli could have survived if Brindisa hadn't swanned into town going on and on about how much they loved Brixton (but failed to set up shop until the area was suitably gentrified for their customer base).
> 
> I know they were well pissed off at the well-heeled, PR-assisted new arrivals pinching some of their customers.



Yes, a+c could definitely have survived if their landlord hadn’t been dicks.

Alex


----------



## Ms T (Mar 14, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Yes, a+c could definitely have survived if their landlord hadn’t been dicks.
> 
> Alex


I dunno - José told me business had been slowly declining for a long time, mostly due to the supermarkets which were increasingly stocking luxury deli items eg De Cecco pasta, puy lentils etc. He wasn’toverly bothered about Brindisa because the price point was so different. Turns out Brindisa was too expensive even for nu-Brixton.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2018)

Ms T said:


> I dunno - José told me business had been slowly declining for a long time, mostly due to the supermarkets which were increasingly stocking luxury deli items eg De Cecco pasta, puy lentils etc. He wasn’toverly bothered about Brindisa because the price point was so different. Turns out Brindisa was too expensive even for nu-Brixton.


That's not what they told me, but no matter. Other factors came into play with their decline too. I used to go there every day and really miss the place. 

I can't say I felt any love for Brindisa and their faux-love for Brixton but what comes next will probably be even worse and unaffordable to what old-school locals are left.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2018)

Some late night pics: 






















Brixton At Night: empty streets and after dark scenes


----------



## alex_ (Mar 14, 2018)

Ms T said:


> I dunno - José told me business had been slowly declining for a long time, mostly due to the supermarkets which were increasingly stocking luxury deli items eg De Cecco pasta, puy lentils etc. He wasn’toverly bothered about Brindisa because the price point was so different. Turns out Brindisa was too expensive even for nu-Brixton.



Did he ever put his prices up, Because it was really cheap.

Alex


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Did he ever put his prices up, Because it was really cheap.
> 
> Alex


I think the definition of  'cheap' depends on your income. I always thought they were reasonable but never what I'd call 'cheap.' I could never afford as many of their olives as I'd like, for example.


----------



## alex_ (Mar 14, 2018)

editor said:


> I think the definition of  'cheap' depends on your income. I always thought they were reasonable but never what I'd call 'cheap.' I could never afford as many of their olives as I'd like, for example.



Sorry yes - a lot cheaper than elsewhere of equivalent quality.

Alex


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 14, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Anyone know if I can buy a spy hole anywhere in Brixton please?



I should imagine Fortress on Brixton Hill would have them.  Fortress Lock & Safe | The burglar prevention specialists


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 14, 2018)

The bike racks in Windrush sq are being suspended because of a premiere at the Ritzy tomorrow. Dr Dre of overpriced headphone fame is the star guest.


----------



## madolesance (Mar 14, 2018)

David Clapson said:


> The bike racks in Windrush sq are being suspended because of a premiere at the Ritzy tomorrow. Dr Dre of overpriced headphone fame is the star guest.



They don't usually do that for premiers. But have provided temporary ones beside the Memorial. Also the mile stone has been covered and has been labelled as historic. 

Just what type of premier/ circus is going to be arriving in Windrush Square?


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2018)

madolesance said:


> They don't usually do that for premiers. But have provided temporary ones beside the Memorial. Also the mile stone has been covered and has been labelled as historic.
> 
> Just what type of premier/ circus is going to be arriving in Windrush Square?


The Boycott Breaker's Ball.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Mar 14, 2018)

editor said:


> The Boycott Breaker's Ball.


Pity it's not snowing.


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 14, 2018)

The guy doing the signage on the racks said it could be very big, with all the great and good of the black community invited. But he hasn't seen the guest list.


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 14, 2018)

Here it is. It's not in the Picturehouse listings - it's an invite only screening Dr. Dre’s ‘The Defiant Ones’ Doc Gets A Special Screening In London


> _The Defiant Ones_, director Allen Hughes‘ documentary detailing the rise of Dr. Dre and Jimmy Iovine was immensely successful. So successful, in fact, that Dr. Dre, Netflix, and Beats By Dre are actually taking the series on “tour” with a special, invite-only screening at the Ritzy Picturehouse in Brixton, London this Thursday, March 15


.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 14, 2018)

Ms T said:


> He wasn’toverly bothered about Brindisa because the price point was so different. Turns out Brindisa was too expensive even for nu-Brixton.



I did go a few times to Brindisi. My partner is Spanish. All the staff in the Brixton Brindisi were Spanish. So we ended up in there. She said they stocked high quality Spanish food. But it was pricey. The kind of thing one got for special occasions even in Spain. So I think ur right price point was different. 

Now A&C are gone I've found Malinka on Brixton road. Who are relatively cheap.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 14, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> Anyone know if I can buy a spy hole anywhere in Brixton please?


If none of those works out, Screwfix. Or the handyman on Railton Road (Herne Hill end).


----------



## Jangleballix (Mar 15, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Can anyone recommend a nice pub to take the mum for lunch on Sunday? no where to posh or expensive, just some decent food. My first choice, The Conquering Hero is booked up. Don't mind a bit of a drive out to the leavfy suburbs or beyond if necessary.


I go to the Good Pub Guide and search for a Food Award pub in Surrey or Kent. Not been disappointed yet. You have to get there early mind, of a Sunday.
https://thegoodpubguide.co.uk/pubs/...me=&postal_code=Surrey&award[]=pub_food_award


----------



## Winot (Mar 15, 2018)

Ms T said:


> I dunno - José told me business had been slowly declining for a long time, mostly due to the supermarkets which were increasingly stocking luxury deli items eg De Cecco pasta, puy lentils etc. He wasn’toverly bothered about Brindisa because the price point was so different. Turns out Brindisa was too expensive even for nu-Brixton.



Yes I heard the same from José. 

Brixton was apparently one of Brindisa’s worst performing branches.

Incidentally, their marketing director has lived in Brixton for 20+ years.


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2018)

Winot said:


> Incidentally, their marketing director has lived in Brixton for 20+ years.


And your point is?


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2018)

All the lights blazing at midnight again at the Nu Town Hall.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 15, 2018)

editor said:


> View attachment 130087
> 
> All the lights blazing at midnight again at the Nu Town Hall.



Why do they leave them on?


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2018)

Reiabuzz said:


> Why do they leave them on?



No idea. They appear to be on every night. Such a waste.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Mar 15, 2018)

editor said:


> No idea. They appear to be on every night. Such a waste.



Have the fuckers been alerted to this?


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2018)

#flatwhitewars


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2018)

I've never heard of this lot but their minimalist  set list makes for interesting reading!


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 15, 2018)

someone, my guess is TFL in cahoots with SGN, is playing a cunt's trick on people who live in my neck of the woods,
and the ones feeling it most are people who are least able to get around under their own steam
the gas main works at the hillyard st/brixton road junction mean the southbound groveway bus stop is shut
this is a busy stop, being used by a lot of parents with kids at the durand primary and people mostly women heading into brixton to do the weeks shopping
until last thursday this was mitigated by a temporary bus stop a bit up the road but it was removed
for no apparent reason as it did not interfere with traffic.
Now peeps with shopping trolleys, mobility probs pushchairs etc have to walk no small distance to the next or previous stop.
i have seen quite a few older residents looking forlorn as the bus goes straight past
Ironically tfl seem to have plenty resources to service the hire bikes at the end of normandy road.
if you want a bit of gentrification perspective then consider how irritants like this long standing situation might give some less mobile/older people the final nudge to get the fuck out of denver


----------



## teuchter (Mar 15, 2018)

Try reporting it here. Enter Hillyard St as the street name.

https://tflportal.icasework.com/form?&Login=false&Type=Roadworks&NoAbout=Yes


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 15, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Try reporting it here. Enter Hillyard St as the street name.
> 
> https://tflportal.icasework.com/form?&Login=false&Type=Roadworks&NoAbout=Yes



already did, and by phone too


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2018)

Dr Dre is in town 















Fans flock to see Dr Dre at the Brixton Ritzy for special screening of The Defiant Ones – photos


----------



## northeast (Mar 17, 2018)

The massive advert on POW is pretty horrible. Seems to be zero building work going on but they have managed to plan ahead and change the advert already after 2 weeks. Surly you can't throw up a banner like that under the pretence of building work etc etc


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2018)

northeast said:


> The massive advert on POW is pretty horrible. Seems to be zero building work going on but they have managed to plan ahead and change the advert already after 2 weeks. Surly you can't throw up a banner like that under the pretence of building work etc etc


On a related note, the live jazz nights on Thursdays at PoW seem to have gone off the boil. The band has changed and they have an incredibly talented young drummer who seemingly has carte blanche to fill every song with a succession of flams, frills, fiddly bits and looong solos to the detriment of the groove. The full ID scan on the door puts people off and there's far fewer locals going so it's not as busy.

On the other hand, Wednesdays at the 414 are bloody brilliant.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2018)

Two news snippets: 

The rooftop terrace reopens at Brixton’s PoW this Easter weekend

Brockwell Lido to host festival of 20th century design, 5th-6th May 2018


----------



## T & P (Mar 20, 2018)

northeast said:


> The massive advert on POW is pretty horrible. Seems to be zero building work going on but they have managed to plan ahead and change the advert already after 2 weeks. Surly you can't throw up a banner like that under the pretence of building work etc etc


Why is there more work needed anyway? I thought they had had work done on the facade just a few years ago. Could be mixing it up with another stretch of the street though.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 21, 2018)

I have been traumatised to have Alistaire Sooke cut off in his prime discussing Greek statues found in the sea, and Rico Hizon presumably the same considering Trump Facebook.

Apparently the Crystal Palace transmitter is doing "700 MHz clearance" which I believe means shifting the stations around to accommodate yet more mobile phone networks.

Retuning will be required in the morning for those wanting channel 106/107 and maybe more.

Please note this is not the end of the matter. There is another scheduled retune on 18th April (see chart in the link).


----------



## Rushy (Mar 21, 2018)

A small interiors shop has opened on Atlantic Road. Couldn't see a name. I was wondering when we'd get one of them.


----------



## ricbake (Mar 21, 2018)

T & P said:


> Why is there more work needed anyway? I thought they had had work done on the facade just a few years ago. Could be mixing it up with another stretch of the street though.


Is there any work to be done? The scaffold looks like it is just there to hold up the advert.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 21, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Apparently the Crystal Palace transmitter is doing "700 MHz clearance" which I believe means shifting the stations around to accommodate yet more mobile phone networks.


Clearly this issue does not affect anyone here - nor in the Beehive apparently where it seems customers are happy to pay Sky £70 per month, but take any means necessary to avoid paying for a TV license.

In case anyone is interested in the technicalities, the HD Freeview channels have been moved to the old channel 59/60.
This can affect some customers such as myself who followed earlier instructions to install a band A aerial to avoid interference from mobiles.

Now that HD channels have been switched to HF channels Band A aerial users will have to install broad bandwidth Band X aerials.

Fortunately in my case this means going into the loft, but people who have aerial installers on their chimney might be more pissed off.

Freeview have given absolutely no information out about this - and help sites link to aerial installers.
Just for editor - can you wonder when look who is bringing us this amazing infrastructure (and Smart Meters too!)
Our Shareholders


----------



## Carpet man (Mar 22, 2018)

Rushy said:


> A small interiors shop has opened on Atlantic Road. Couldn't see a name. I was wondering when we'd get one of them.


It’s my friend from Denmay fabrics in Station Road new shop , please support him he’s one of us !


----------



## Rushy (Mar 22, 2018)

Carpet man said:


> It’s my friend from Denmay fabrics in Station Road new shop , please support him he’s one of us !



Best of luck to him. Quite brave. So much of the business for furnishings has moved online. Do you know what it will be called?


----------



## ricbake (Mar 22, 2018)

Ex 34 Brixton Station Road
Made To Measure Curtains London, Blinds, Shutters in South, West, North.


----------



## alex_ (Mar 22, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Clearly this issue does not affect anyone here - nor in the Beehive apparently where it seems customers are happy to pay Sky £70 per month, but take any means necessary to avoid paying for a TV license.
> 
> In case anyone is interested in the technicalities, the HD Freeview channels have been moved to the old channel 59/60.
> This can affect some customers such as myself who followed earlier instructions to install a band A aerial to avoid interference from mobiles.
> ...



I had to retune last night to get ch+1 hd back, top of Brixton hill.

Though with hindsight I’ve got no idea why I need to watch the news in hd.

Alex


----------



## spitfire (Mar 22, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Clearly this issue does not affect anyone here - nor in the Beehive apparently where it seems customers are happy to pay Sky £70 per month, but take any means necessary to avoid paying for a TV license.
> 
> In case anyone is interested in the technicalities, the HD Freeview channels have been moved to the old channel 59/60.
> This can affect some customers such as myself who followed earlier instructions to install a band A aerial to avoid interference from mobiles.
> ...



It affects me, I have to retune a load of tellies at work, thanks for the info. Will need to check if our aerial will still be OK.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2018)

So the Guardian changed the text on their Blacker Dread piece 



> Along with Pat Clark and Ros Griffiths, Blacker was a driving force behind Brixton Splash, an annual non-profit street party – south London’s answer to the Notting Hill carnival. Blacker was involved for 10 years. “I just thought, this is going to be a tribute to my son, but it will be a silent tribute. There will be thousands of people coming for a big party but, as far as I’m concerned, they’ll be partying for my son.”





> This article was amended on 6 March and 22 March 2018 to include reference to Ros Griffiths and Pat Clark as founders of Brixton Splash.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Freeview have given absolutely no information out about this - and help sites link to aerial installers.


it did say on my freeview that this was going to happen and the tv might need to  be retuned. although a quick look revealed that the only obviously absent channel was the london living standard one.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> it did say on my freeview that this was going to happen and the tv might need to  be retuned. although a quick look revealed that the only obviously absent channel was the london living standard one.


Maybe I wasn't watching when the message about retuning was on. My own channel 8 (London Live) was not affected, but am currently missing channels 106-113 pending replacing the loft aerial.

I retuned on a lash-up in the living room using the replacement broadband aerial and it does bring everything back though not satisfactorily because of buses up and down Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 22, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Maybe I wasn't watching when the message about retuning was on. My own channel 8 (London Live) was not affected, but am currently missing channels 106-113 pending replacing the loft aerial.
> 
> I retuned on a lash-up in the living room using the replacement broadband aerial and it does bring everything back though not satisfactorily because of buses up and down Coldharbour Lane.


strange how you keep london live but i lose it  not sure which of us got the better deal


----------



## Tropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Are they nesting? That was on Sunday.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 23, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> strange how you keep london live but i lose it  not sure which of us got the better deal


Apologies for posting this, but this TV retuning has really got my goat. I spent half an hour this morning replacing my Band A loft aerial (a massive beast) with a much smaller broadband one.

This has not cured my problem - in fact it demonstrates why I put in the large aerial in the first place. I now have HD on one of my TVs not the other. In addition I get black screen loss of signal even on BBC2 HD for a minute or so whenever a train goes past on the Overground tracks behind me. (The railway viaduct is unfortunately level with my roof).

This afternoon I am going to have to try to get a precise bearing for the Crystal Palace mast to see if I can improve the signal by correctly pointing the aerial. 

Meanwhile I have found an autistic nerds guide to TV aerials with is absolutely fab. Freeview/Freesat Digital TV. It's got everything you want to know about Freeview transmitters sand aerials. The root of the present problem is OFCOM for selling off part of the TV spectrum to the mobile phone companies: 
_700 MHz clearance   _
_MUXES 7 & 8 are not officially classifed as “protected”__, in fact they`re due to be switched off between 2020 and 2022 anyway_


_Back in __2012 Ofcom started a discussion__ about selling off even more of the TV spectrum, i.e. that from CH49 up to CH60 : “the 700MHz clearance”. By October 2016 Ofcom confirmed that the 700MHz band would be available for mobile data by the second quarter of 2020. Obviously all TVs will all need retuning at every change in transmission frequencies._


_The “new wideband” will be the (existing) __K group__ !	  Well more or less, because the __esoteric HD MUXES (7 and 8)__ will be transmitted on CHs 55 and 56 from all transmitters (on a __Single Frequency Network__), so for those who want those channels a wideband (or __Yagi18K__ which __works higher up the band than other K groups__) would be required. Note that MUX 7 and 8 are due to be switched off sometime after 2022, though it may be as early as 2020 (section 5.16 in __this Ofcom pdf__ ). It must be said MUXES 7 & 8 don`t get particularly large audience figures anyway, see __these forum posts__._

NB: MUXES 7 & 8 carry BBC News HD, BBC Four HD, Channel 4 +1 HD, Al Jazeera, RT HD. So interested to see if they drop HD opera & ballet in favour of betting, roulette etc which we know they cover but don't get mentioned in the data sheets.

Pickman's model your issue with London Live is covered in this technical stuff.
The transmitter provides these services:
Programme to MUX allocations	  (For England, correct as at 21 Mar 18)
MUX 1 / BBC A =  Main BBC channels (including the BBC Text & Radio) 
MUX 2 / D3 & 4 =  Main ITV, C4 and C5 channels + ITV2 / 4  + More 4 + E4 + Film4
MUX 3 / BBC B HD =  HDTV channels : BBC1 / 2 / 3 + CBBC + ITV + C4 + C5
MUX 4 / SDN =  ITV3 + CITV + QVC + FIVE USA + Quest
MUX 5 / Arqiva A =  Dave + Sky News + Pick TV + Really + E4 plus 1 + Challenge
MUX 6 / Arqiva B =  Yesterday + Ideal World + 4Music + Travel Channel + Dave ja vu 
MUX 7 / COM 7 =  HDTV channels : BBC News + Al Jazeera + C4+1
MUX 8 / COM 8 =  HDTV channels :  BBC4 + Cbeebies + QVC + BT Showcase
“Local” MUX = Local TV + Tiny Pop + truTV (SPX) + Pop Max

The last one is London Live, and the transmitter power is 20kW copared to 200kW for the main MUX1-6 services.

So looks like the signal strength for you is too low to be detected on retuning, which might be remedied if you tuned your aerial round a bit? If you are really desperate guess the company providing the website details above would be pleased to help!


----------



## alex_ (Mar 23, 2018)

CH1 said:


> The root of the present problem is OFCOM for selling off part of the TV spectrum to the mobile phone companies:



The reason they are doing this is that 700mhz is better at penetrating buildings, solid objects and over longer range. This is super useful for 4g and 5g which have traditionally been in the higher frequencies and have therefore had less building penetration and shorter ranges. This means that 4g and 5g can be rolled out more cheaply, as longer range means less base stations.

Good news is that most mobile devices (eg Apple since the 6s) have supported 700mhz for a couple of years, so once the providers can use these these ranges we should be able to take advantage of them pretty quickly.

Penetration. Fnar.

Alex


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 24, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Clearly this issue does not affect anyone here - nor in the Beehive apparently where it seems customers are happy to pay Sky £70 per month, but take any means necessary to avoid paying for a TV license.
> 
> In case anyone is interested in the technicalities, the HD Freeview channels have been moved to the old channel 59/60.
> This can affect some customers such as myself who followed earlier instructions to install a band A aerial to avoid interference from mobiles.
> ...


must admit I didn't even know what your first post meant. Being basement dwellers we can't have an rooftop aerial and reception was fairly hit and miss in analogue days, even with a coat hanger added to the set top aerial. We had to tweak the coat hanger everything we wanted to watch BBC2 or C4 and it was impossible to watch tv everytime the helicopter was circling overhead.

We tried to do some research when digital was first introduced - but we couldn't find anyone to say for certain if we could get a good signal in our basement and we didn't want to waste money on stuff that would work. So we got cable which was good for the internet. Would we be able to get a signal arould here for freeview?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 24, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> must admit I didn't even know what your first post meant. Being basement dwellers we can't have an rooftop aerial and reception was fairly hit and miss in analogue days, even with a coat hanger added to the set top aerial. We had to tweak the coat hanger everything we wanted to watch BBC2 or C4 and it was impossible to watch tv everytime the helicopter was circling overhead.
> 
> We tried to do some research when digital was first introduced - but we couldn't find anyone to say for certain if we could get a good signal in our basement and we didn't want to waste money on stuff that would work. So we got cable which was good for the internet. Would we be able to get a signal arould here for freeview?



From what CH1 has been posting you are better off with cable. If you had poor reception on old TV it's looking like digital Freeview is being comprimised by ofcom handing over bandwidth to mobile phone use.

Reading CH1 posts I'm wondering if ofcom are assuming in near future everyone will use cable / internet for what was TV with an aerial.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 25, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> From what CH1 has been posting you are better off with cable. If you had poor reception on old TV it's looking like digital Freeview is being comprimised by ofcom handing over bandwidth to mobile phone use.
> 
> Reading CH1 posts I'm wondering if ofcom are assuming in near future everyone will use cable / internet for what was TV with an aerial.


Quite correct about OFCOM reducing the allocated TV bandwidth - who gets the money from this sell-off I should like to know. 

Regarding cable or internet - this may be true, The BBC seem to be altering their iPlayer to link in with licensing confirmation.
They could just as easily make it pay per view. 

Regarding cable or satellite alternatives - the customer might find this better if money is no object. I think there is also a legal/moral issue here. If one pays £146 per year for a TV license (as I do) surely one should expect to be able to receive all the services properly?

Apart from cost (I think the cheapest Virgin cable package is £29 to start, rising to £49 per months for the so-called VIP 74 channel package) Freeview has 113 channels Free. Virgin sounds quite a bad deal to me. Not only that - the VIP package does not include Sky Sports channels, or Sky Movies, both of which are extra. 

In terms of programming - I notice that whereas Freeview has 4 BBC channels in HD plus 3 Channel 4 HD channels, plus RT in both HD and normal resolution, and Al Jazeera in HD only.

Meanwhile the star news offering on Virgin is Fox News HD ffs. Would YOU want to watch such vile propaganda?
From ferreting around the Freeview website I noticed that they have now added PBS America on Freeview channel 94. This is a UK version of PBS. In America PBS used to take pride in not having advertising,  but being paid for by public donations. Freeview have perverted this principle and merrily interrupt the programmes with adverts. 

Apart from the recent technical glitch my main problem with Freeview is there is no fully comprehensive listing magazine. The Radio Times in incomplete and very expensive at £2.80 a weekly copy.

Regarding my original issue up thread, I notice that several people in the section of Coldharbour Lane between Loughborough Junction and Lilford Road share my issue. If you look at the outside of the basement and ground floor flats some have high gain TV aerials mounted on the wall. These people will probably like me discover they cannot any more access BBC NEWS BBC Four Al Jazeeera or RT in HD. I suspect it also applies to the QVC shopping channels - though I don have any use for those.   

I noticed that Premier Farnell have a Band T aerial at £8.70 including post and carriage.
This Triac model is designed to mitigate mobile interference from 700MHz and above, but also receive all channels from 21-60 (using old analogue channel numbers).
 
I'm waiting with baited breath to see if this sorts everything out.

Meanwhile if anyone else is having a problem it turns out the correct process is to ring Freeview support on 03456 50 50 50
If they agree your problem is not easily customer vorrected, they are supposed to be able to send an engineer to fix it (including a new aerial if necessary) for free. I wish I'd know this earlier - or I would not have paid £8.70 for this aerial http://cpc.farnell.com/triax/108186/aerial-10-element-tx10t-lte/dp/AP03067.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 25, 2018)

friendofdorothy said:


> must admit I didn't even know what your first post meant. Being basement dwellers we can't have an rooftop aerial and reception was fairly hit and miss in analogue days, even with a coat hanger added to the set top aerial. We had to tweak the coat hanger everything we wanted to watch BBC2 or C4 and it was impossible to watch tv everytime the helicopter was circling overhead.
> 
> We tried to do some research when digital was first introduced - but we couldn't find anyone to say for certain if we could get a good signal in our basement and we didn't want to waste money on stuff that would work. So we got cable which was good for the internet. Would we be able to get a signal arould here for freeview?


The short answer is - you might be. However if you are happy with your cable service is it necessary?
My own problem is because I'm on a road with buses and lorries going past - causing signal fluctuations (screen & sound going off). Like your helicopter.

If you already have set-top aerial and a modern TV set with built in Freeview you could try doing a "First Time Installation" retune, and see how many channels come up (if any).

If the signal strength is insufficient using a traditional set-top aerial, you can get modern amplified ones in Currys or Argos (or Amazon).
These tend to be omni-directional (you don't have to point them at Crystal Palace apparently). Maybe if you have mates who have a modern aerial like that you could borrow it to try it out.

A further possibility is mounting a conventional aerial on the outside wall. Unless you are into Do it Yourself this is perhaps a job for an installer.
There are several installers locally, according to Google.

If you have space inside or outside for a traditional aerial like the picture in the above post - this appears to be the correct spec. I will update in due course when mine has arrived from Farnell.


----------



## alex_ (Mar 25, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Meanwhile if anyone else is having a problem it turns out the correct process is to ring Freeview support on 03456 50 50 50
> If they agree your problem is not easily customer vorrected, they are supposed to be able to send an engineer to fix it (including a new aerial if necessary) for free.



This is a top tip


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2018)

Some pics from the ace Wicked Weds events at Club 414



























In photos: Brixton’s Wicked Wednesday late live jam session at Club 414, March 2018


----------



## Cold Harbour (Mar 25, 2018)

Regarding my original issue up thread, I notice that several people in the section of Coldharbour Lane between Loughborough Junction and Lilford Road share my issue. 

This has been a very useful and instructive thread! We are at Lilford Rd end of LJ and have been wondering what the hell happened to our channels. Thanks for the Public Service Broadcast


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2018)

A friend just posted this on FB: 



> Rah! Just got attacked on my own road! . . Shakespear rd in Brixton. . 7 or 8 hoodies walkin in the road ahead of me as i rode to the shop. 1 of them left the pack and went for me causing me to come off. He grabbed my bike and was trying to punch me as i wernt letting go and a cpl of others were saying 'you best run fam" and trying to intimidate me. .i was fucked but wernt letting go of my bike. Was only because a car stopped he let go and i got the fuck out of there. On my fucking doorstep man! . . Be careful out there people. I was a bit shook up and cautious coming back but no harm done. It just depresses me and leaves a horrible feeling.


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 26, 2018)

oh your poor friend. Bicycle or motor bike?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 26, 2018)

The other day 6 or 7 yobs with hoodies piled on the P5 at Somerleyton Rd.  Only went one stop.  But I got the feeling they were trying to get  away from someone/something. 
They were talking to each other.  One of them shouted to another one "You got him good"
The way they were acting.  And by how funny they thought it was.  Hate to think what they'd been upto.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 26, 2018)

xsunnysuex said:


> The other day 6 or 7 yobs with hoodies piled on the P5 at Somerleyton Rd.  Only went one stop.  But I got the feeling they were trying to get  away from someone/something.
> They were talking to each other.  One of them shouted to another one "You got him good"
> The way they were acting.  And by how funny they thought it was.  Hate to think what they'd been upto.


I've seen a similar incidence on the P5 near the Academy - but rememeber pensioners (and 60+ users like me) are apt to behave the same way. (Just going one stop I mean).


----------



## theboris (Mar 27, 2018)

I saw this, as I've lost some HD channels I've pointed this towards the managers of our block

Londoners struggle with Freeview frequency changes -  a516digital
http://www.digitaluk.co.uk/__data/a...s_and_Property_Managers-Factors_-_Q1_2018.pdf


----------



## theboris (Mar 27, 2018)

Oh, I managed to sneak behind the YNTH hoardings when they were lifted at the weekend, round the side of the new entrance to the register office


----------



## T & P (Mar 27, 2018)

That's so much nicer than the existing entrance.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2018)

This is happening today 
Stockwell Centre holds Morley College Open Day today, Tues 27th Mar


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2018)

theboris said:


> Oh, I managed to sneak behind the YNTH hoardings when they were lifted at the weekend, round the side of the new entrance to the register office
> View attachment 131124


I took a look around a while ago:


----------



## theboris (Mar 27, 2018)

theboris said:


> I saw this, as I've lost some HD channels I've pointed this towards the managers of our block
> 
> Londoners struggle with Freeview frequency changes -  a516digital
> http://www.digitaluk.co.uk/__data/a...s_and_Property_Managers-Factors_-_Q1_2018.pdf



Aerial update from the block managers: 'Thank you for your email. We are aware of the matter and have already instructed a contractor to attend.'


----------



## CH1 (Mar 28, 2018)

theboris said:


> I saw this, as I've lost some HD channels I've pointed this towards the managers of our block
> Londoners struggle with Freeview frequency changes -  a516digital
> http://www.digitaluk.co.uk/__data/a...s_and_Property_Managers-Factors_-_Q1_2018.pdf


Thank you for posting this. More digestible and Crystal Palace specific. I'm sure there may be others who need the information.

Interested to see the Local multiplex was only shifted from Channel 29 to channel 35 - Pickman's model ought not to have had the problem with London Live if using a Band A aerial.

I got my new Band T aerial for delivered £8.70 including p&p, but it turned out to require an F connector (my earlier aerials always just had screw terminals)
 
Anyway the go-to place for F connectors in Brixton seems to be Tool Station at 5/6 Elerslie Square (off Kings Avenue near junction with Acre Lane). They cost me £1.86 for a packet of 10. So if anyone else needs an F connector?
When I'm steady and sober tomorrow morning I'm gonna try it all out.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 28, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Thank you for posting this. More digestible and Crystal Palace specific. I'm sure there may be others who need the information.
> 
> Interested to see the Local multiplex was only shifted from Channel 29 to channel 35 - Pickman's model ought not to have had the problem with London Live if using a Band A aerial.
> 
> ...


Have some Dutch courage before you go


----------



## CH1 (Mar 28, 2018)

Apologies if not in the best thread.
Had a phone call just now from "Olivia" at Brixton Rec.

This was following up on a bit of canvassing they were doing a few days ago offering free "taster sessions" swimming or doing other things.

I had foolishly taken a voucher they issued in exchange for my phone number.

Naturally I was concerned on being pressed to come on in to find out the real cost. To cut it short she said if I was on a disability benefit I could pay £5.40 annually for a concessionary card, plus if I wanted to do weight training I would need to pay £7.30 for an induction course (even though I used to do it three times a week when the gym was council run). Plus of course there was the £2.45 concessionary sessional fee.

I referred her to the outdoor gym in Albany Road - which is free to all, has no time limits and membership/training restrictions. Olivia had heard of that - but didn't know of one in Brixton!


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm not even 0.1% religious but if I was going to go a local church, St Pauls seems more attractive and inclusive than most. They're quite on-trend too. 



Welcome - St Paul's Church Brixton


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2018)

This looks good!

Brixton Hill Studios 2nd Annual Record Store Day and open house, Sat 21st Apr


----------



## CH1 (Mar 28, 2018)

editor said:


> I'm not even 0.1% religious but if I was going to go a local church, St Pauls seems more attractive and inclusive than most. They're quite on-trend too.
> 
> Welcome - St Paul's Church Brixton



If you went they'd probably want you as sound engineer!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 28, 2018)

editor said:


> This looks good!
> 
> Brixton Hill Studios 2nd Annual Record Store Day and open house, Sat 21st Apr



This is a much better way to make record store day about music again, and not about record labels selling crap to music collector geeks.


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> This is a much better way to make record store day about music again, and not about record labels selling crap to music collector geeks.


Yeah, it's a really good studio too - my band rehearses there.


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2018)

This Friday - free entry on our guest list and cheap beer. Double win!

 

*PM me if you want to get on the list


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2018)

Well, they certainly cleared up all that 'hazardous' clutter on Beehive Place when they cleared  out the community artwork and seats.


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 29, 2018)

Looks like the Mamma Mia planning application meeting is next month.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 29, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Apologies if not in the best thread.
> Had a phone call just now from "Olivia" at Brixton Rec.
> 
> This was following up on a bit of canvassing they were doing a few days ago offering free "taster sessions" swimming or doing other things.
> ...



The concessionary card doesn't give you access to gym. It gives you cheaper rate. It's only applies in off peak times.

The card is the "pay and play" card. PAYG rather then monthly payment.

Not sure if Olivia made that clear.

Finding the PAYG prices on the website is terrible. Plenty of info on full price memberships. The gym monthly membership has just gone up.

Our Prices Brixton Recreation Centre | Lambeth | Better

I think where it says fitness classes that is same price as gym.

So as long as you have the concessionary card and go at off peak times it will cost you £3.90 per visit. Which if you go three times a week will end up more than the adult non concessionary monthly gym membership.

I may be cynical here. Lambeth have policy on getting people more active and healthy. Better are meant to help in this.

Olivia ringing you up to get you to use your free taster may be because it will show Council they have got people along. It's a tick box exercise.

Im really concerned that the Rec is getting to be not affordable to many.

PAYG prices only really work for swimming. Just.

Another look at awful website. Looks to me like a concessionary gym membership for £23.10 a month.

Better : The Feel Good Place

Which isn't that affordable imo.


----------



## ricbake (Mar 30, 2018)

Heard a rumour that Tunde the chap who manages Brixton Rec has left, he had a lot of experience and understanding of the building. If true, it is a concern who Better/GLL might get to replace him.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 30, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> The concessionary card doesn't give you access to gym. It gives you cheaper rate. It's only applies in off peak times.The card is the "pay and play" card. PAYG rather then monthly payment.
> Not sure if Olivia made that clear.
> Finding the PAYG prices on the website is terrible. Plenty of info on full price memberships. The gym monthly membership has just gone up.
> Our Prices Brixton Recreation Centre | Lambeth | Better
> ...


Doesn't sound too cheap. On a par with phone/internet or gas or electricity per month.

The reminiscences of my gym period in 1985-88 indicate £1/per hour at Brixon Rec full price or £1 per whole evening at the Flaxman Sports Centre in Carew Street also full price NO CONTRACT IN EITHER CASE.

In those days of course council sports centres were a public service and indeed kept some of the youths off the street using up their energy constructively. In a way the outsourcing of sports centres was similar to what is now happening to libraries - except that probably they ethnically cleansed the sports centres with less opposition than the fad for turning libraries into gyms, where the middle classes and Will Self quite justifiably see this as cut back in library service and quality in order to offer gym contracts for fitness devotees in good jobs as a money making exercise.

I've not been inside the Rec for sports for 30 years, but the impression you get walking past the one in Clapham Manor Street is they are chocker with young white professionals on cycling machines watching pop videos. There might be an odd black trainer or staff member but not customers.

So my diagnosis is they are most interested in getting customers on contract - so the likes of Olivia are fighting an uphill battle with the like of me. Better (GLL) have reduced their bandwidth screening out the old, the poor and the sick and are no longer offering a true public service.

I still maintain that my council election manifesto in 2014 was correct - we need an free open air gym where the carwash is now. If Southwark could do it in Albany Road what is wrong withn Lambeth. Rachel should consider adding that as an aspiration if she does stand here as an independent.

I see the blog I put up about this for the 2014 election has not yet been deleted!


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 30, 2018)

House of Hygge – a new charity fundraising coffee lounge and event space in Brixton

On my way back from Lidl went to have a look at this. Its nicely done out and cheap.

£4 for cappuccino and toasted ciabatta.

  

Very wet today.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 30, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Doesn't sound too cheap. On a par with phone/internet or gas or electricity per month.
> 
> The reminiscences of my gym period in 1985-88 indicate £1/per hour at Brixon Rec full price or £1 per whole evening at the Flaxman Sports Centre in Carew Street also full price NO CONTRACT IN EITHER CASE.
> 
> ...



This is very useful. And it chimes with what people said at recent BRUG stall.

At meetings have brought up cost. Council don't seem to really understand that cost of Rec is a lot for many people.

Thanks for that history of what it used to cost.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 30, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> House of Hygge – a new charity fundraising coffee lounge and event space in Brixton
> 
> On my way back from Lidl went to have a look at this. Its nicely done out and cheap.
> 
> ...


Shame they chose such an awful name. I'd seen it across the road and immediately ruled it out as somewhere I'd be interested in checking out. Didn't know it was a charity thing.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> House of Hygge – a new charity fundraising coffee lounge and event space in Brixton
> 
> On my way back from Lidl went to have a look at this. Its nicely done out and cheap.
> 
> ...


I did a piece on them a while ago: 



> Taking its name from the Danish word used to describe a special feeling, the cafe will support the Chartwell Cancer Trust, that funds children’s cancer support groups in South London, Croydon and North Kent.



House of Hygge – a new charity fundraising coffee lounge and event space in Brixton


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2018)

Some pics from last night's bash 

















In photos: Brixton Buzz party at Market House, Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


----------



## Rushy (Mar 31, 2018)

That middle one might be worth a caption competition.


----------



## northeast (Mar 31, 2018)

Looks like Iceland getting a make over ...several lorry's parked adding to usual chaos


----------



## CH1 (Mar 31, 2018)

northeast said:


> Looks like Iceland getting a make over ...serveral lorry's parked adding ro usual choas


Ideal time.

Under the joint Ulster/Blair Sunday trading agreement they should be closed tomorrow (Easter Sunday). Strangely enough I thought they were open last Easter.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2018)

northeast said:


> Looks like Iceland getting a make over ...several lorry's parked adding to usual chaos


Closed until the 8th April. I'll miss it!


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2018)

Thread has shimmied here Brixton news, rumours and general chat - April 2018


----------

